# What is he and should I rescue him?



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

This poor fella is in a 20 gallon tank with a bunch of overgrown barbs and silver dollars labeled "Any Fish in this tank $9.99). He seems perfectly healthy, I just feel so sorry for him. Can you guys help me out with an ID and whether I should rescue him?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Archocentrus type. Depends on if the bars come in or not which species. I wouldn't rescue it.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Overpriced?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Most definately a convict cichlid. Marking on the gill plate is a dead give away. Barring of the fish is somewhat faded, not fully exhibited, because of mood/ status/ age of the fish.

Many on fish forums will jump to the conclusion that a fish is stressed when it has a faded coloration or markings, but the range of moods are far more complex then the few that are often attributed to cichlids. Especially CA cichlids, they can change their coloration and markings in a split second. With out actually observing the fish, it's very difficult to make an assessment of what mood the fish is in, from just a picture. On some mature male convicts, for example, it's most dominant aggressive coloration, is a very dull grey, with the bars almost completely invisible.


----------



## n.o.musicman (Aug 27, 2009)

Definitly not overpriced be carefull if you keep him in a african tank though


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

If you "rescue" a fish from a LFS, especialy big box stores, they will just order more.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

*Dave*, yes, that usually is the case but this LFS is not a big box store, just a small independent pet shop. I have a feeling this particular tank is a tank of "rejects" or trade-ins from people with ten gallon tanks and fish that got too big.

Thanks everyone for the advice though...I decided not to get him...he'd probably just wreck havoc in my tank anyway.


----------



## kuhliLoachFan (May 30, 2010)

I have trouble giving away Convicts, let alone selling them for $3.00. Is this another non-convict Archocentrus species that's worth more than $5? "Mixed bag" tanks should be priced at $1.99 a fish, in my Not So Humble Opinion.  His body shape reminds me of Archocentrus Sajica (T-Bar convict).

Warren


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Warren, I'm glad someone else mentioned that he looked like a t-bar...I was thinking the same thing.
I decided not to get him cause we are moving across the country in Aug. and I would just have to find him a new home anyway.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

bernie comeau said:


> Most definately a convict cichlid. Marking on the gill plate is a dead give away. Barring of the fish is somewhat faded, not fully exhibited, because of mood/ status/ age of the fish.


Very suprising to me that the fish in question is not being instantly recognized as a convict cichlid. These markings on the gill plate are peculiar to the convict cichlid. I challange anyone to find me even ONE PICTURE of another Archoecentrus/Cryptoheros species with such markings on th gill plate (Other then A. centrarchus which can have a somewhat similar marking on the gill plate ----- but clearly it is not A. centrarchus, and excluding HRP ------ whether HRP is regarded as a seperate species or simply as one of the convicts many regional variants, it's really nothing more then a 'type' of convict cichlid.)

Secondly, if you look closely, the faded bars are visible, and the incomplete y-bar is plain to see. Another trait peculiar to the convict cichlid. No t-bar in the middle of the body is present that could suggest sajica.

On top of that, it's really not that unuasual for a convict cichlid to look like that. Seen many look like that, under certain moods, many times. The picture of the "Nicoya" male in Aqualog Southamerican cichlids 3 is exhibiting almost the identicle barring pattern, though of course I'm not suggesting the fish in question is Nicaraguan, as in all likelyhood, the con is simply aquarium strain.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Bernie, I do believe you are right, I was just glad someone else initially though it kinda looked like a t-bar. A convict is the most likely scenario as well considering it is a general pet store and there were a few convict fry in the tank as well.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

There were some t-bar, convict crosses doing the rounds in the UK. Dunno if they plague your LFss too.


----------



## kuhliLoachFan (May 30, 2010)

Bernie is right about the gill covers. But the body morphology is wrong for a convict (a.nigrof.).
The most likely thing is a hybrid.

W


----------

